# applications iPhone n'apparaissent pas dans iTunes



## ptitphoque (4 Août 2009)

Bonjour,
je ne comprends pas pourquoi les applications iPhone n'apparaissent pas dans iTunes après avoir synchronisé.
Pourtant la case Synchroniser les applications est cochée ainsi que le bouton toutes les applications. Le rectangle en dessous reste tristement gris!
Que dois-je faire, pour les faire apparaître, et ainsi pouvoir les supprimer éventuellement?
D'avance merci.


----------



## Grenade (4 Août 2009)

Bonjour,

Le fait que le rectangle qui contient les applications soit gris est un comportement normal d'iTunes. Il devient actif si on sélectionne "Applications sélectionnées' et là on peut choisir quelles sont les applications que l'on souhaite synchroniser entre iTunes et l'iPhone.

Mais le fait qu'il n'y ait pas de synchro entre l'iPhone et iTunes me paraît étrange.

La première opération serait peut-être d'aller dans le menu fichier et de sélectionner l'item "transférer les achats depuis..." 

Si non, l'autre solution serait que le mac n'est pas été autorisé avec votre compte iTunes. et dans ce cas il faudrait passer par le menu "Store' (en anglais) et autoriser l'ordi.

C'est tout ce que je vois avec les infos que j'ai comprises.


----------



## ptitphoque (4 Août 2009)

Merci.
Il y a un peu de ce que vous dites.
Mais au départ le fait qu'il n'y ai d'applications dans le rectangle d'iTunes, c'est que je faisais le téléchargement directement sur l'iPhone. Je viens de faire le téléchargement depuis iTunes et les applications apparaissent.


----------

